# Help Me (Kato E5 N scale)



## himustache2 (Sep 25, 2016)

My Kato E5 N scale stopped working so I took it apart, when I took it apart I saw the this thing (sorry, don't know the name, in picture) wasn't working so where can I get a replacement part?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think I'd start with Kato...


----------



## himustache2 (Sep 25, 2016)

I tried that but when i entered in the Model Number it says it doesn't exist, and I can't find where to order on the Japanese site


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Try Kato.USA

http://www.katousa.com/index.html


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I would say if you're not satisfied with these websites then package it up and send it back to Kato for repair/replacement. Good luck


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I would say if you're not satisfied with these websites then package it up and send it back to Kato for repair/replacement. Good luck


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*The thing(s) in the circle*



himustache2 said:


> My Kato E5 N scale stopped working so I took it apart, when I took it apart I saw the this thing (sorry, don't know the name, in picture) wasn't working so where can I get a replacement part?


himustache2:

I see three things in the circled area of your photo. Left-to-right, they are; a truck retainer clip, the truck assembly, and, (sticking out of the truck, to the right) a drive shaft for that truck. None look broken in the photo. Can you give us some more info on what first went wrong (the symptom, wheels don't turn etc.) Then could you separate the parts and show the broken area? This will help to determine which part you need. I would telephone Kato USA. I did once and received excellent help from them.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

